# Ein Objekt Wellen auslösen lassen (Stein-ins-Wasser-Prinzip)



## sennin (3. September 2008)

Hört sich jetzt komplizierter an als es eigentlich ist. Folgendes will ich einfach nur "nachmachen":
http://www.vistawallpaper.org/vista-gaming-wallpapers/free-wii-wallpaper/

Es handelt sich um den Welleneffekt der entsteht wenn man z.B. einen Stein ins Wasser wirft, nur will ich diesen wie im Beispiel nur ganz leicht einsetzen. Konstruiere das zur Zeit nach, habe die Wii bereits perfekt gespiegelt, aber die Wellen fehlen noch.

Habe erst vor 2Wochen mit Photoshop angefangen wäre nett wenn ihrs konkret beschreiben könntet. Also wo ich die jeweiligen Funktionen dann finde.

Übrigens: der Welleneffekt bringt mich hier nicht weiter, da er die gespiegelte Wii selbt "wellt" und nicht Wellen darstellt.


Freu mich schon auf Lösungsvorschläge 




P.S. Gegoogelt hab ich schon und nichts vergleichbares gefunden, auch in eurem Forum bisher nicht.


----------



## Leola13 (3. September 2008)

Hai,

auf die Kürze 2 Ansätze :

a) mit dem Versetzen Filter arbeiten
b) es gibt ein Plug-In für so etwas

Wenn ich Zeit habe später mehr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sennin (3. September 2008)

ok, habe die Funktion mal ausprobiert weiß jetzt aber nicht genau wie ich da vorgehen sollen, der sucht eine Matrix (o.ä.) - soll ich da nun ein Bild von Wellen suchen und einspeisen?


ODER es wäre natürlich ein Plugin sehr hilfreich sowas wie Brushes etc. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## famuz (3. September 2008)

mal abgesehen davon, dass das bild maximal mit ps gefinished wurde, aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit in einer 3D-applikation gebastelt wurde, kann man das mit displacement maps regeln. das ergebnis kannst du dann mit edit > transform > perspective zumindest 3D-like verzerren.

ein ansatz.

gruss.


----------



## janoc (3. September 2008)

... oder du schnappst dir einen Raucher und eine Digicam und versuchst den Nebel selber zu knipsen


----------



## Leola13 (4. September 2008)

Hai,

Nachtrag :

Das Plug In gibt es bei : alienskin (Vielleicht geht es ja mit der Demo.

Ein Tutorial zu Displacement findest du bei photoshopcontest. Da ist schon mal die Vorgehensweise erkärt. Die Map musst du nach deinen Vorstellungen erzeugen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (4. September 2008)

Hm kannst auch mal nen Brush versuchen und den dann blau färben


----------

